# Nhs



## V&G (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello, long time no speak... when we do decide to come out to Cyprus, lock stock and barrel, (reluctantly selling our UK home), does this mean we will not qualify for the NHS at all???
How good is the system , if any in Cyprus???
happy easter to all, esp given the weather in paphos this week end, freezing in the North East!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

V&G said:


> Hello, long time no speak... when we do decide to come out to Cyprus, lock stock and barrel, (reluctantly selling our UK home), does this mean we will not qualify for the NHS at all???
> How good is the system , if any in Cyprus???
> happy easter to all, esp given the weather in paphos this week end, freezing in the North East!!!


As a resident in Cyprus you no longer have any access to the services offered by the NHS.

This includes cover when you go on holiday apart from emergency treatment, so you'd need to take travel health insurance much like you would living in the UK and travelling to Cyprus on holiday


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Good luck,Have a look on my hubbys site under serives cyprus.Click on at bottem of this post.
All the best with your sale. Have seen the weather today wish we were there but sons got exams soon.
Tricia


----------



## V&G (Feb 8, 2008)

Hiya, thanks Trish for that, i know the weather is lovely over there, but im sure your son would rather be revising in the warmth at home... Not!!!
I will have a look at the website, ive also been e mailing a couple of schools too, the Heritage School looks very good i.e. volunteering my services, i dont mind... as long as i work i will be happy. I think we will def rent when we do eventually decide when and where, 
take care
Val


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hia, Happy Easter to you both. Seems this is a regular issue ~ the question of health care? The good news it would appear that in Cyprus, from those having been required to use it; is that its excellent. Presumably, hoping that they never have to use it, but most appear to have private medical insurance to cover any hospital treatment. I've also heard of some 'paying as you go' so to speak e.g. 10 CYP for visiting the doctor etc. I suppose alot depends on your age/state of health? There's a tremendous amount of information on various websites including Tricia's hubby's, so as the man says research, research.
Regards, Chris & Andrea


----------



## V&G (Feb 8, 2008)

Hiya thanks very much!! Well its snowing here and i look just like the cat in Stravinsky's piccy!!! Only mine is a glass of red !!! Hubby at work... bank Holiday too!!!! this time next year???
cheers


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hee Hee Can just see you Val Enjoy. Hubby working as well and son at school so sitting in the warm pigging on easter choc, looking at Cyprus pics.
Have a nice day Tricia


----------

